# Conneaut smelt report



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys Merry Christmas i was wondering if anyone has any information on the smelt fishing I was hoping to bring the kids up while they are on Christmas break but have not heard much on reports any help would be appreciated Thanks Again
and have a Great Holidays


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Hi guys Merry Christmas i was wondering if anyone has any information on the smelt fishing I was hoping to bring the kids up while they are on Christmas break but have not heard much on reports any help would be appreciated Thanks Again
> and have a Great Holidays


I've been inquiring myself. have heard nothing.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has been doing any good for the smelt yet


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Call snug harbor at 440 593 3755 for reports.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I did they have not heard of any


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Smelt Question(s): When I was a kid we used to go to Point Pelee in Canada (grew up in Detroit area) smelt dipping seining in the spring when they were spawning. I have fond memories of all the people setting up campfires all along Point Pelee's lakeshore beach and going in with waders to scoop the little fish. Ton of fun as a kid! Does anyone do any dipping or netting for smelt along the north shore of Ohio on Lake Erie? I have seen some posts on OGF where guys use ice fishing rod and reels off the docks to catch them but is there any real quantity / action using that method? Man, we used to bring home buckets of the tasty little fish! Spent the next day with a pair of scissors cutting off heads and gutting them though!


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

We started smelt fishing about 35 years ago I was 7 or so I remember filling buckets out of Conneaut for years but the last 10 -12years it has definitely declined each year in my opinion but I would like to share that experience of filling buckets with my Kids so they can pass it on. But the last 5 years we have gone several times and in that amount of time probably couldn't fill 1 bucket in the last 10 -12 times I finally gave up till I hear that they are in. We use rod and reel never dipped or cast scene nets for them.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I smelt dip every spring but unfortunately we have to drive to the Upper Pennisula of Michigan or the North shore of Huron or Superior in Canada. Theres plenty of smelt in Lake Erie but they don't run rivers or streams here. Im sure if you can time it just right you can find some in the spring along Pele or even Presque Isle in PA. The lower niagra river still gets a good run. Smelt spawn right after ice out. Their numbers are def. down from their historic highs. My advise if you wana dip smelt head north they are just to hard to target in southern sections of the Great Lakes

We usually limit out every year in N Mi. Some of the northern Canadian rivers are still like the old days. Dont even need a net just use your hands there are so many. Added bonus if you go north is you can usually camp along the tribs you are dipping in.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Super G, I did the point Pele one time as a teenager. A group of us went over their and just had a blast. We had to take train to actually get to where the smelt were. There were about 5 of us and we brought so many back. It took us 2 days to clean them all. We only had 2 waders in the water and the rest of us would grab them when they brought the nets in. 
Also did the upper part of Michigan dip netting as well. It was always a blast. I was wondering if they still have the smelt runs up there. I am talking back in the 70's is when I did it... Memories.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep it was in the seventies I was referring to also! We had a 25' long by 4' tall seine net with the smallest legal size gill opening. One of us went in the water in what we called a navy overboard suit, a clinched at the neck, full body wader. The other in a pair of chest waders. After a few sweeps with that net, we had more smelt than we AND the neighbors wanted! I'm talking buckets full! We loved eating them! Hated cleaning them. 

My brother in law used to go up along Lake Huron with dip nets but they never caught too many. 

I would imagine all the invasive species took their toll on the smelt population. I'll keep an ear out for the Lake Huron reports and Lear you all know if I hear anything worth traveling north for.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Super G said:


> I would imagine all the invasive species took their toll on the smelt population.


Not all the people keeping buckets full feeding the whole neighborhood? Sounds like irresponsible harvest to me I dunno. Not to rain on yalls parade or nothing! I just cant imagine a fishery sustaining that pace with many people doing that same thing. Maybe not, what do I know.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

smelt are an invasive species themselves. hence why no restrictions on limit or method.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Offering some of your catch to the next door neighbors Sounds like being a good neighbor to me! And a freezer full of smelt and eating them through the year also a good way of having fish through the year for the family. We caught, we shared, we ate, nothing went to waste when I was growing up. 3-4 buckets of smelt filled the trunk of our 67 Buick LeSabre along with the rest of our gear. But there were years when we missed the big run too if that makes you feel better. Had to buy them from the store if we wanted them those years. Sorry about your need to rain.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Not all the people keeping buckets full feeding the whole neighborhood? Sounds like irresponsible harvest to me I dunno. Not to rain on yalls parade or nothing! I just cant imagine a fishery sustaining that pace with many people doing that same thing. Maybe not, what do I know.


There are still a ton of smelt in lake erie. What do you think those walleye are feeding on out east during all summer? Smelt


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I guess guys. I dunno. Maybe the fishery can sustain many people doing the same thing.
Didn't know they were invasive. Interesting. I guess that explains it  Carry on!

That said, I know a lot of people enjoy them. Must be decent eating.

Interesting article. Looks like they aren't sure what happened to them, but acknowledge take by anglers played a part.

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...melt-decline-lake-michigan-invasive/25292463/
"The take by anglers also doesn't fully explain the drop, Madenjian said. Nor does larger fish, such as salmon and lake trout, preying upon smelt, he said."
So the take by anglers is part of it. Not all of it. All I was trying to say. And when someone is talking about taking 3-4 buckets full, multiplied by however many were doing the same thing, may be sustainable. Like I said, what do I know.

With those numbers, I hope the walleye have a backup plan! Which clearly they do. Them hawgs are eating thats for sure!

Another snippet: "
Smelt also illustrate how the smallest plant and aquatic life in the Great Lakes are changing, Feiner said. And as a fish that likes colder water, they can show how stratification — changes in a lake's water density and temperature — is changing on Lake Erie, where algae blooms have sparked drinking water crises in recent years.

"Smelt can be a canary in the coal mine in a few ways," he said. "They can tell you what's going on in the environment."


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Super G said:


> Offering some of your catch to the next door neighbors Sounds like being a good neighbor to me! And a freezer full of smelt and eating them through the year also a good way of having fish through the year for the family. We caught, we shared, we ate, nothing went to waste when I was growing up. 3-4 buckets of smelt filled the trunk of our 67 Buick LeSabre along with the rest of our gear. But there were years when we missed the big run too if that makes you feel better. Had to buy them from the store if we wanted them those years. Sorry about your need to rain.


Massillon Buckey makes a logical point. He's suggesting a possibility, not stating a fact. How many of you have heard of the passenger pigeon?


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Hi guys Merry Christmas i was wondering if anyone has any information on the smelt fishing I was hoping to bring the kids up while they are on Christmas break but have not heard much on reports any help would be appreciated Thanks Again
> and have a Great Holidays


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Hi guys Merry Christmas i was wondering if anyone has any information on the smelt fishing I was hoping to bring the kids up while they are on Christmas break but have not heard much on reports any help would be appreciated Thanks Again
> and have a Great Holidays


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure when, but I remember reading on here on a Lake Erie steelhead thread that the possible cause of the lack of smelt is they allowed commercial netters to net and sell them to asians for pet food for a couple years?


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

its called Canadian netting thy net them by the tons and tons !!!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Spot on redfish1! Same with perch, walleye and the other fish commercial netters harvest.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

We used to do well off the dock at Wildwood Marina back in the 90's. Couple #12 hooks and spikes. Usually in early February.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

if you guys remember about 7-8years ago we had that giant kill off of smelt in the spring. since then they haven't been in the numbers they used to have.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Super G said:


> Smelt Question(s): When I was a kid we used to go to Point Pelee in Canada (grew up in Detroit area) smelt dipping seining in the spring when they were spawning. I have fond memories of all the people setting up campfires all along Point Pelee's lakeshore beach and going in with waders to scoop the little fish. Ton of fun as a kid! Does anyone do any dipping or netting for smelt along the north shore of Ohio on Lake Erie? I have seen some posts on OGF where guys use ice fishing rod and reels off the docks to catch them but is there any real quantity / action using that method? Man, we used to bring home buckets of the tasty little fish! Spent the next day with a pair of scissors cutting off heads and gutting them though!


We were there to , I remember having a blast as a kid over there and then then nightmare of cleaning all the fish lol. I caught some while perch fishing over in Canada last summer


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mickey said:


> How many of you have heard of the passenger pigeon?


Or the Blue Pike? Unregulated commercial netting and general population fishing(perhaps "some pollution?")-no more pike! Pity the smelt, AND the yellow perch!


----------



## fittybucs (Jan 13, 2005)

fished sunday night in Ashtabula for smelt caught 3 and a perch lost a bunch .water was stained when river clears up I think they will bite good


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet thanks!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK Here goes,,,,,,,,,,,,, I got a call. (bummer,,, I was down the River last weekend)
Almost a HUGE size perch limit caught, with about 40-45 SMELT mixed in! HUGE gobs on the screen.
My friend could'a caught a ton more smelt, IF he had the right stuff! #12-#14 hooks & maggots.
He caught 'em on emerald heads.
I will not say where,,,,, but not far from the 'walls'.

FYI,,, some very interesting out-of-state reading & viewing,,,, note, no limits listed;
http://www.travelashlandcounty.com/rec-trail-reports/smelt-fishing-report/






*I love to post this one again, it will drive you nuts!;*










Niagara River Smelt, street festival


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The smelt look a lot larger than what I remember eating in the second video .


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

beaver said:


> The smelt look a lot larger than what I remember eating in the second video .


Look on the small size to me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The smelt that I've eaten have been about the size of my middle finger.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

beaver said:


> The smelt look a lot larger than what I remember eating in the second video .


I agree. When we used to go to the upper part of Michigan, they normally ran around 4" to 5". They were smaller then the lake erie smelt. But that was 40 years ago. That looks like a lot of fun. Catching them on a limp rod and reel.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah we basically just pinched the heads off, washed the guts out for the most part, and deep fried them whole. They were delicious and a couple guys could clean a sink full in no time. That's why I was wondering why people were complaining about cleaning them. Those look a lot bigger though.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Smelt exterminated the blue pike , ciscoes, whitefish and late trout in Lake Erie during the mid 1950's. Only after Canadian trawlers and salmon stocking began in the 1960's did our walleyed and perch return.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OHHHHH,,, MY,,,, I guess it happened again! (it just drives me NUTS when I get these tips from a very good source.)
*2 guys, fishing for PERCH, offshore, inside of the breakwall, ended up with 30 something perch & 42 keeper smelt! DURING THE DAY.
Same deal,,,, all they had was steelhead hooks and emeralds for cut-bait. Very small pieces.*

I'm gonna try real hard to get my boat up there,,,,, tomorrow or Monday.
unless someone from the River calls!


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

jimski2 said:


> Smelt exterminated the blue pike , ciscoes, whitefish and late trout in Lake Erie during the mid 1950's. Only after Canadian trawlers and salmon stocking began in the 1960's did our walleyed and perch return.


Your reply doesn't make much sense lol....How can Smelt exterminate a species that lives on eating smelt? And not sure how Salmon stocking and trawling brought back perch and walleye....


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The cold water fish had their fry, minnows etc. consumed by the cold water smelt. Millions of tons of smelt were harvested by Canadian trawlers for decades until the smelt biomass was brought under control.


----------

